# Newbie needs urgent help rehoming cat :(



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

ive got a female cat that needs a new home urgently! for various different reasons, i consider it now cruel having the cat here as she has no quality of life  shes 18months old, vaccinated and neutered. shes extremely nervous and does not like my children at all, even though they have nothing to do with her. she overgrooms to the point where she has bald patches, i simply do not have the resources or time to put into looking after this cat any longer. she needs somewhere calmer and someone who can help with her confidence issues. ive got a baby on the way, not the reason for getting rid before anyone says, but its an added factor that the baby will most likely stress her further. my daughter is very allergic, ive had enough of her constantly being covered in rashes and having to dose her up with antihistamine. we go away to visit relatives very often, we have no one to come look after the cat while we are gone so in the last year have only visited them all twice.

i want to make the point that ive always been a cat lover, ive had many cats, one in which i looked after from 6 weeks right through til he died at nearly 15 years old. this cat is not happy here, nor are we. my partners getting very frustrated with the situation, something needs to be done. ive tried rescue centres etc and no one is helping. im finding it very difficult to rehome a cat that practically eats herself and has bald patches. she needs a nice calm environment and someone more geared up to dealing with her as im at a loss at the minute and trying as hard as i can to place her somewhere nice.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

It would help to know where you are?


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

So sorry, thought that when i posted. im in neath south wales, willing to travel though if need be to make sure she goes somewhere nice. 

her names aston (whole other story, we thought she was a boy for a while) shes white all over with a few ginger spots.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

There a couple of members on here who run rescues that may be able to find her a home. I will send a pm.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you got a photo?


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks ang, lol silly question but how do i read private messages on here? 

Charity, i will try and upload a pic now, any help would be appreciated, im at my wits end and really want to do whats right for her.


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

heres the pics... i hope! lol


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you need to make about 25 posts before you can access private messages. Try to make a few more posts quickly.


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh right, will do  thanks for your help


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC may be able to take her at end of August when she has room, and I am willing to sponsor her until she finds a home ie food and medicine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Ang2. 

Yes end august I will have some space.
sadly times have hit me very hard feeding so many rescue cats/kittens and my vet bill stands at a large sum, to be honest, I have had to close the rescue due to lack of food etc.

However, I can not stand by and watch a stressed cat needing a home where it is pulling its fur out.

I can help your cat but only because Ang2 has kindly said she will help me with food.

Problem is times are extremely hard on every body at the moment, it is very difficult having to turn away needy cats, I now work 10 hour shifts just to break even and only take one afternoon a week off just to keep helping animals in need.

Have 9 rescue kittens and a 2 mums leaving me in august so let me know if you do need help as spaces do get filled very quickly.

This time of year is the hardest with many pregnant cats needing help, have 2 new cats in already, one has just given birth and another cat is still currently receiving veterinary treatment due to neglect, currently battling to save her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh, I would like to help too!! Just let me know what I can do - send food? If so name the brand and where it needs to be delivered and I'll get onto it 
She is a gorgeous girl :001_wub: Face shape and ear size makes her look quite similar to my Tonks. I have everything crossed it all works out well for everyone involved xx


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

if you set up an amazon wish list people can send you food etc without knowing your address. I have seen other rescues do this.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> if you set up an amazon wish list people can send you food etc without knowing your address. I have seen other rescues do this.


This would be a great idea! Is anyone able to help CC set one up?


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

If there is an Amazon wish list I will definitely provide some food, it can easily be hidden from my husband hehehehehehe


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou and I seem to have hijacked a thread, for this I apologise but the good news is I am now able to help you with your cat if you need me to.

I do have Treacle (GW) cat to bring in but will have room for this beautiful cat aswell very soon.

If I can have 2 weeks to get organised I will be happy to help.


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

CC Thank you so much and do not worry for hi jacking the thread! I genuinely hope you get the help you need! 

if you are able to take the cat then thats fantastic, i can provide a few bags of food and treats with her to help your cause? i also have all her bits if that helps, her litter tray was hardly used and can be sent on with her for use with any other cats. 

I really do need help with her, shes really not happy. someone whos got better experience of dealing with such a nervous cat is a must for her and i cant tell you how appreciative i am of your help!

shes vaccinated and neutered and i have her paperwork to show this. i dont think she would require any vet care in a calmer environment without kids as shes fairly low maintenance apart from the overgrooming. routine trip to the vets a few weeks ago made her feel contaminated, she groomed for well over 3-4 hours after she got home :/


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks moggie, she really is a lovely looking cat  quite a small head, not that big really overall to be honest. just such a shame, she was fantastic when we went to buy her, confident, happy, playing with mum, the minute we walked out of the house with her everything changed. she hid for over a week behind the sofa


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know if it is any help...I am going on holiday to South Wales and will be coming back on the 23rd. I am happy to bring her back...I can't remember where CC is...but I know I was going to do a rescue before with her so I think I can deliver the cat as well. If it is of any help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember, I live in Oxford.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> I remember, I live in Oxford.


Oh yes! I will PM the OP. But I can't keep the cat here really...we have four outdoor cats. Can you have her from around the 23rd? (sorry if this has been answered)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I will make room.


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks all. i have answered the pm and can most definitely deliver the cat to niki on the 23rd. really appreciate the help. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you come back on the forum please, I have space and a possible home.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ive sent her a pm CC. Hopefully she will get an email notification. Keep up the amazing work x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Ang2, it maybe she is in hospital now as I know her baby was close to being born.


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi there, im here and still pregnant (4 weeks left)  was out for most of the day yesterday and only checked first thing. anyways im good to go with the cat when you are CC. ive brought her some supplies to be sent on with and dug out any paperwork i have for her. Thanks again!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, lets get this beautiful girl to me then. 

I am back and forth at the vets today but will be back on later this evening.


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

aww brilliant, shes had a check up at vets and been given a clean bill of health so that shouldnt be a problem with her having to visit again for a good while. flea treated and wormed too. will speak later on. thanks again. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I was going to ask if she was flea treated, because you mentioned her bald patches and also rashes on your child - these symptoms could all be caused by a bad case of fleas, some cats are allergic to fleas and their fur falls out in places, also many children have a severe reaction to flea bites which can look like rashes if there's a lot of bites (I had that as a kid!) 

What flea treatment did you use, was it a spot on from the vet? They tend to work best... Even if she has been done, you also need to spray the house and carpets with flea spray as they will live and breed there too! Some cats with flea allergy need an injection instead of a spot on to control it. Hope this helps


----------



## jodiej1987 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi there treacles mum  i can safely say in this case its definitely not fleas, shes been extremely anxious from day one, always overgroomed and licked herself. shes been vet checked for fleas because i thought it was that about 6 months into owning her. the house has been sprayed, powdered etc numerous times just in case. shes using the frontline spot on as recommended by the vet and purchased from there as well as johnsons flea tablets. this was all done to rule out the fleas and allergies in the beginning but has made no difference to her temperament. 

she just has never settled, the minute she came into the house she hid behind the sofa for days. i only have to walk past her and she jumps on all fours, shes just never at peace, even when resting it seems as if shes on alert for something to happen. i can walk through the kitchen while shes eating and she will bolt and then carry on when ive left or not in the area where her food is. shes been here 18months and just doesnt seem to be getting better, the bald patches have been looked at by a vet and they are fairly confident its not fleas or allergy as shes not nibbling the skin or causing sores etc, just biting the fur, cleaning and then moving onto the next section.

my daughter also isnt displaying flea bites, which i know from a mile off due to previous cats and through docs check as we thought she had an allergy. shes been prescribed a antihistamine from docs (which as you can imagine doesnt thrill me having to dose her up on all the time  ), its rashes not spots, streaming eyes, sneezing at night if the cat gets in her bedroom during the day, you name it. xx


----------

